# ROSE PIKES PEAK - Zeigt her



## ziploader (3. August 2020)

Heute ist mein Rose Pikes Peak 2 endlich eingetroffen.
Der Pöster hatte im strömenden Regen keinen Spass, da er erst am falschen Haus war und mit dem Karton nicht umzugehen wusste...




Alles notwendige angeschraubt. Leider wurden nicht die gewünschten Reifen montiert. Es sind Maxxis Ikon drauf. !? Auf nem AM.... OK.
Und der Lenker wurde nicht gekürzt. Hat 80cm. Das ist dann doch etwas zu breit. Da bleibe ich ja im Wald stecken....
Probefahrt ist wegen strömendem Regen verschoben.


----------

